# Road trip to Arizona



## Daniel_Melcher (Jun 16, 2016)

Thinking about a road trip to Tuson Arizona and up to the Grand Canyon this spring or maybe summer pulling a 35ft travel trailer. Any advice on route and hazards. The farthest I gone with my trailer is Lake Conroe. This will be an adventure. .

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Go to rvparkreviews.com to plan your stays along the way. Sometimes a Wal Mart parking lot is better than the local rv parks. If you have never driven in the hills before, take it easy and just enjoy the trip. It's going to be hot , so plan accordingly. Never let your fuel get below half. The farther West you go, the further between fuel stops. Have fun and enjoy the trip.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

Lived in az 25yrs...I would hit canyon de chelly first (easy hike down to indian ruins), then monument valley (unhook trailer and drive down into valley...better than gr canyon), lake powell (you gotta fish! Do what you gotta do to get on a boat! But avoid texas bbq restaurant there...it was pathetic), then gr canyon. Take 89south to flagstaff and visit the wupatki ruins at sunset crater, and 40east and check out the meteor crater!


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

I was in Phoenix a couple of years back. Got there late May. No problem traveling, just temperature wise. It was 112 deg. when I got there.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Texas Canyon on I10 ..Pull of in observation park and Admire...


----------



## Daniel_Melcher (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the information. Just got back and an awesome trip. A total of 3,330 miles with touring and pulling the camper. We took route 89a from Flagstaff to Sedona and just beautiful senery. Got to fish at a rainbow trout farm Wichita was fun and caught some trout but had to leave $103.00 for the fun. The Grand Canyon was the high light with the train ride to the canyon from Williams. Most fun was the train robbers... It's a must do if anyone is planning a trip to the canyon.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

